# Tanks and Apartments



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello! I wasn't sure where to post this so ... it says we can talk about anything we want here so okay lol.

Anyway, in my lease, it says I can't keep pets in the apartment I'm staying in. I'm wondering.......................hmm, would a pico .. not even reef lol just a piece of LR and some a little zoa frag (thinking Dymax IQ3) .. should I risk putting it in my room? I already have a little 2g sitting on my window sill growing java moss for my undergrad research.

Regardless -- any input my beloved GTAA-ians?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I had the same thing in Calgary but I kept a 20 and a 10gallon without problems. 

A pico should be fine. just say the corals are plants (most people thing they are anyways) and plants arent pets 

And hide it when/if your landlord comes to check your place.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

You'd be best to ask your landlord and be sure. Then it could never cone back to bite you. Get it in writing or via email.

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

you might not have any issues if you stay under a certain gallon limit or something since a lot of people don't think of fish as pets like cats or dogs.


----------



## ohmyfish (Feb 20, 2010)

Corals and plants are not really "pets" so your landlord might even approve of it. With that in mind, I think you should ask. If everything goes well, you will have that _peace of mind_. You won't have to worry. If you say "there will be no fish in the container, just a plant or two", it should hopefully work out. Maybe later on, you can sneak 1 small fish in it. That won't hurt anybody or cause any damage.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Ask your landlord.

Don't risk it.

I fuaght for 2 years to prove my fish are not dangerous animals. In my lease it says nothing dangerous byt safe pets are allowed. They even said someone can drown in the tank lol. Then they tried to say we are a commercial set up. They will try it all. 

After all that I now work for them lol

Edit- one important thing they might want you to take out insurance on your suite.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Hockey bag w/ 1-5.5g, 10g or 20g long in it and all your other goodies. 

You SHOULD check with the landlord just so it won't come back to bite you. IMHO if you're keeping plants as a valleriam (sp? wrong term?) or planted tank I think technically you're ok as you're not keeping any livestock which can be deemed a 'pet'. You might get the odd landlord wanting to flip open every door and cupboard to see where you're hiding the livestock.

Show landlord that it is a planted tank vallerium tank say half full with water as a water garden and see if they'll ok it then they filled it up and use it as a planted garden. Make sure if they ok the aquarium have it in writing. Be it saying it'll be used for plants or keep it 'open' by saying you're ok to have the aquarium then later adding small fish in there.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

i may have double posted here .
i was at a appartment in the west mall area , and the notice in the elevator said NO PETS except fish and birds . lol 
so if it was me id go for it , how big of a tank are u planning 
get a big box and dolly it in , no one will know the diff 
take em chances .if its a huge set up then i would understand the concern.

tom


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Check with your landlord and any insurance. You never know what 1.5 gallons of SW on the floor in a multi-unit residence might do.

As for me, I checked with my condo management office that I there was no restriction on gallons of the tank, and double checked what our insurance coverage was. 

I'd play it safe, as something going terribly wrong could end up coating you tens of thousands of dollars. As unlikely as it was I wasn't about to risk my future for what is afterall a simple fishtank.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*appt*

true true , no harm in playin it safe


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Check with your landlord and any insurance. You never know what 1.5 gallons of SW on the floor in a multi-unit residence might do.
> 
> As for me, I checked with my condo management office that I there was no restriction on gallons of the tank, and double checked what our insurance coverage was.
> 
> I'd play it safe, as something going terribly wrong could end up coating you tens of thousands of dollars. As unlikely as it was I wasn't about to risk my future for what is afterall a simple fishtank.


Oh really? *evil grin*. I'm sure the restriction is to what the sq. footage of your condo is to what the max. PSI of the concrete strength of that sq. footage.  Custom build a condo tank reef and float a bed on top of it then take the scuba gear to get up close and personal with the fishes


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I kept a 20g, a 10 g and a 45 g in an apartment over a period of 5 years, no problem, and I did not tell my landlord in advance. The property management company was concerned about noisy and smelly pets, and fish tanks are neither noisy nor smelly. The super was in my unit many times to fix various things, knew the tanks were there, and did not care because she (and later he -- different person) could see that they were well-maintained.

If you have insurance that covers water damage, the landlord should not care that you have a tank or tanks. They are concerned about animals in your unit that could cause damage and/or disturb the neighbours. You are probably more likely to have water damage from a toilet or bathtub or sink problem than a tank problem.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

You should complain to the Human Rights Commission, that your rights as fish lover were declined. They have nothing better to do anyway

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, you do have to consider how strong the floors of your building are!


----------

